# Zumas_Revenge_READNFO_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Zumas_Revenge_READNFO_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD*
Region locked NA
The READNFO part is just to state that this is a DVD version and not like the XBLA release from Mongols. The listing for it also seems to include Bejeweled 3 and feeding frenzy 2.

Popcap have previously confused matters with all sorts of different collections although seemingly more in the PAL region- http://gbatemp.net/topic/286516-popcap-hits-pal-xbox360-icon/ . At a quick scan this might be unique in as much as the games featured here might not have appeared in various combinations before (mainly by virtue of these being the "sequels" to the games that they share a name with).

Amazon words

All the action of Zuma's Revenge! powered up for Xbox with brilliant HD graphics
Four game modes including the new Boss Rush and Weekly Challenge
Power up your Spirit Animals by completing badge challenges
Dominate all 74 leaderboards and Earn 20 achievements
Unlock new tiki-themed avatar awards


*Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZNMySMtypU 


*Boxart*









pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }





*NFO*


Zumas_Revenge_READNFO_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD
____________________________________________________________________ _ _
+-RELEASE.DETAiLS

?ReleaseDate... 2012-09-22         ?Source Media....... XGD2 DVD9
?Filename...... rrod-zumarev.rxx   ?Source Region...... NTSC/U
?RarCount...... 74x100MB           ?Playable Regions... NTSC/U
?Format........ ISO                ?Verified........... Yes
?http://marketplace.xbox.com/games

____________________________________________________________________ _ _
+-RELEASE.iNFORMATION

Experience new levels of ball-blasting action! Leap in and conquer 
69 levels of Adventure mode. Discover four new Spirit Animals (at
least one of them is a monkey!) and harness their abilities to power
up your game. Dive in to the high-stakes Iron Frog mode: 10 levels,
one frog. Can you make it out alive? Battle all 8 tiki bosses in the
fast-paced Boss Rush. Enter the Weekly Challenge and compete for
high score on a new level every week.

____________________________________________________________________ _ _
+-RELEASE.NOTES

This is NOT a dupe of Zuma.s.Revenge.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS! MoNGoLS'
release was the downloaded XBLA version for play only on JTAG/RGH
exploited Xbox 360s, while our release is the full retail DVD version
for play on DVD fw flashed 360s and ODDEs.

Playable Regions: NTSC/U

XGD2, SplitVid, SSv2, and verified with abgx360!

\________________________________________________________________________
++   RRoD - Right when you least expect it!           ++----------------'


----------

